# Lizard Photo Shoot - Shannon Plummer



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

Here are some photos from a recent shoot of some of my beloved pets. Enjoy!

© Shannon Plummer. All rights reserved.


Ridge-tail Monitor (Varanus acanthurus), also known as the Spiny-tailed Monitor.

First two shots are *PJ*, male. Last three shots are *Smiley*, female. Both almost 2yo.




























Central Netted Dragon (Ctenophorus nuchalis), native to arid regions of Central Australia.

This individual is a male. You may recognize *Raja* - he's a cover star several times over
and always appears in my articles on Central Netted Dragon care. He turned 5yo last month!












Central Bearded Dragon (Pogona vitticeps), also known as the Inland Bearded Dragon. Males.

Don't let the appearance of these males concern you, they are both rescues and now in excellent health.

*Luka*, now almost 1yo suffered an injury to his arm at a very young age and came into my care.
He still has feeling and substantial movement and uses it to walk and arm wave.











*Kami* came into my care about a year ago when he was listless and unable to lift his tale in
the unlikely event of walking. It took over 8 months of continuous care such as force feeding,
supplements, reptile probiotics and the correct lighting to transform him into the stunning
animal he is today.

He suffered several injuries prior to care such as losing a foot, major scar to the shoulder,
a chunk missing from the end of his tail and a noticeable under-bite from Metabolic Bone Disease
due to lack of UV light, Vitamin D3 and calcium. When he first came into care he was completely
grey and lackluster - not anymore! He now eats by himself and spends much of his day head
bobbing and showing his impressive black beard. He is estimated to be around 3-4yo.
And yes, he really is that colour!












Centralian Carpet Python (Morelia bredli). Also known as Bredl's python,
Centralian python, Centralian carpet python.

This is *Rocco*, he is 4 months old.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 6, 2008)

They are some awesome pictures!! I especially like the Bredli picture


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks



trouser_snake6 said:


> They are some awesome pictures!! I especially like the Bredli picture


----------



## CassM (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the Bredli pic too, would love some like that of my girl


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll let you know when I'm in Melbourne next.



CassM said:


> I love the Bredli pic too, would love some like that of my girl


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 6, 2008)

hi just was wondering if the netted is still breeding? my male turned 5 this year and he still chases the girls around.


----------



## Casey (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the pics of the bearded's that second guy looks like he has some spunk in him 
But I'm a sucker for an underdog


----------



## gman78 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great photos


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2008)

*Photo shoot in Melbourne - Anyone interested?*

I'd love to see what the interest is in Melbourne if I were to come down to shoot?
I'd consider offering 30min sessions for $150. That includes copies of the photos emailed as digital files (print quality). I retain copyright of all my images (to on sell if necessary) and as such you can use them for personal use only and not sell or profit from them in any way. If posting publicly a photo credit would also be necessary. This would not be a 'commercial' shoot - images not to be used for promotional purposes etc. I will quote such jobs separately.

Ideal scenario would be setting up a 'studio' at a central location (reptile shop?) and you come to me. Background paper is changed every shoot or even each animal if preferred. Vens only considered if/when location is booked and tenant comfortable with such a scenario. 

Let me know your thoughts. I'd consider the trip with a min. 10 pre-booked shoots, preferably more. 1 day only. Images could also be bought as prints, cards, custom books, calendars and more online as well.

Message me if interested.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2008)

Absolutely, that's all he has on his mind! 8 eggs in the incubator now, more expected soon.



W.T.BUY said:


> hi just was wondering if the netted is still breeding? my male turned 5 this year and he still chases the girls around.


----------



## callith (Oct 6, 2008)

awesome pictures


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2008)

Me too! Kami has turned around in the last few months. I thought he may always be the one that just wasn't interested in eating or basking but he made an amazing transition which seemed all of a sudden and now I can't stop him - he's hyperactive and making up for years of neglect. He certainly has character and he's terribly adorable - melts my heart every day!



Casey said:


> I really like the pics of the bearded's that second guy looks like he has some spunk in him
> But I'm a sucker for an underdog


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2008)

May I also suggest that people who know my scope of work understand this isn't 'all I do' and as such wouldn't be 'all they get'. Feel free to check out my websites - I'm sure you'll have plenty more to critique then - feel free to message me your very constructive comments, I have all the time in the world - not being a working photographer and all.


----------



## itbites (Oct 6, 2008)

Great pics shannon love the ridge tails


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 6, 2008)

awsome pics Shannon, love the ridge tail !


----------



## pete12 (Oct 6, 2008)

yep very very nice Shannon i love your photos


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 6, 2008)

No-two said:


> But seriously what's so good about a white background?



In all fairness, as well as the white background she also uses a graphics package to enhance the colours and she does get the pictures in focus, something many people are unable to do.




Shannon said:


> May I also suggest that people who know my scope of work understand this isn't 'all I do' and as such wouldn't be 'all they get'. Feel free to check out my websites - I'm sure you'll have plenty more to critique then - feel free to message me your very constructive comments, I have all the time in the world - not being a working photographer and all.



I'm curious! What else do you do? Other than the photography, what do people get for their $150?


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 6, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I'm curious! What else do you do? Other than the photography, what do people get for their $150?





The background isn't the subject of the photo IMHO, probably why I've enjoyed taking all the colour out of some of my latest shots.

I love your work Shannon, good to see someone with 2 passions working hand in hand like this. I saw your recent article in Scales & Tails.


----------



## No-two (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess you're right Sdaji, they are in focus. 

But here is a shot stright off the camera hasn't gone near a editing program (well I lie, it got resized) Can't say I'm drawn to the background by all means.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 6, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I'm curious! What else do you do? Other than the photography, what do people get for their $150?



Well I can't sing - but I can dance . . . 

Yes, it should be understood that I don't simply take a photo and post it. I have professional equipment/travel costs plus time in post-production of images in three separate programs to bring out the best in the images including chromatic aberration, reducing noise/artifacts, lens correction etc. I approach my pet photography the same way I do my commercial photography - that all takes time and provides high quality images that will reproduce well enlarged etc.

I'm simply searching for expressions of interest at this stage and have various coloured backgrounds and reflection effects such as those seen in my 'ORDER:SQUAMATA' series. 

Depending on how many animals people wanted to squeeze into that 30mins would determine how many shots of each animal they would get, one animals would equal several different shots, five animals might equal two or three shots each etc. If the client wanted to include something else in the shots as a novelty, that they bring themselves, no problem.

I have a certain style of photography and while I do shoot nature, wildlife and travel images, that isn't what I'm offering here and providing 'simulated' environments to shoot on for several clients over the course of a day would not only be very time consuming and expensive it would also be unhygienic. I'm more than happy to quote such jobs independently though.

I'm not running a charity No-two - I run a business, several in fact and that takes money - plain and simple. You obviously wouldn't pay for my services so you're not my target market - simple.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 6, 2008)

No-two: a good picture often takes a while to get, and not everyone can take a good picture, not even a lot of professional photographers.


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Oct 7, 2008)

Pure eye candy, as usual. Thanks for sharing Shannon.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 7, 2008)

dont worry shannon, your photos are awesome!
and i can see $150 for half hour shoot as reasonable.....


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 7, 2008)

Great shannon!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I'd like to keep sharing my images with you. I know some people on this site do appreciate and enjoy them. For those with only rude comments feel free to save your energy.


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 7, 2008)

No-two said:


> I guess you're right Sdaji, they are in focus.
> 
> But here is a shot stright off the camera hasn't gone near a editing program (well I lie, it got resized) Can't say I'm drawn to the background by all means.



Sweetie...that ain't all in focus!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 7, 2008)

love the breeding video of the netteds. Is there any chance of getting a shot of a heavly gravid netted? Or just her belly because mine are fat but im not sure if there fat or gravid.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 7, 2008)

W.T.BUY said:


> love the breeding video of the netteds. Is there any chance of getting a shot of a heavly gravid netted? Or just her belly because mine are fat but im not sure if there fat or gravid.



Hi, I've answered your question & posted photos in the video post here - 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-other-reptiles/central-netted-dragon-videos-92660#post1265212


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet thx


----------



## Emzie (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW very nice!!!

i tried to take some pics of one of my lil buggers the other day she wouldn't stay still for 5 secs and then she ended up on top of the camara and i gave up

how to you get these animals to behave and 'pose' lol


----------



## James_Scott (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Shannon,

Love your images. Been seeing them more and more in magazines of late. I was checking out your venomous snake folio and wondered how you managed it.


----------



## Tanith (Oct 7, 2008)

Emzie said:


> WOW very nice!!!
> 
> i tried to take some pics of one of my lil buggers the other day she wouldn't stay still for 5 secs and then she ended up on top of the camara and i gave up
> 
> how to you get these animals to behave and 'pose' lol


 
I have had the same problem. Ever try to get a good shot of a leopard gecko? Its easier to catch a lightening strike! They have the attention spans of crickets!

Beautiful shots, Shannon. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks guys!

One simple thing - lots and lots of patience!! These particular shots we done by myself since they're my animals. I position and reposition and try to get shots in when I can. My client shots obviously have the added advantage of the owner/handler present to help position and keep them on the studio setup while I concentrate on taking the images.

Sometimes I keep a familiar hide out of frame so if the animal feels stressed it can run into its hide and calm down for a while, then I'll take it off and start shooting again. The monitor shots show the hide I had on set which I incorporated into several of the shots since they loved climbing all over it!

As for vens, there was an experienced handler on set who I could ask to do things and I just have to keep in mind that I can't get as close as I do with the non-vens. I don't have a death wish!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are some shots from my latest shoot - not my animals this time. I have added my original post at the end of this too so you can see the images that started the thread which was mainly lizards. Enjoy!

© Shannon Plummer. All rights reserved.

Coastal or Eastern Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli) native to Eastern Australia.
This individual is hypomelanistic meaning it has reduced black pigment.







Coastal or Eastern Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli) native to Eastern Australia.
The individual on top is normal coloration while the individual on the bottom is hypomelanistic meaning it has reduced black pigment.







Jungle Python (Morelia spilota cheynei) is a non-venomous python subspecies native to Australia.












Woma Python (Aspidites ramsayi), Tanami locality. 
A non-venomous python found in Australia. Listed as Endangered by IUCN 2.3.





_______________________________________________________________________

Here are some photos from a recent shoot of some of my beloved pets. Enjoy!

© Shannon Plummer. All rights reserved.


Ridge-tail Monitor (Varanus acanthurus), also known as the Spiny-tailed Monitor.

First two shots are *PJ*, male. Last four shots are *Smiley*, female. Both almost 2yo.
































Central Netted Dragon (Ctenophorus nuchalis), native to arid regions of Central Australia.

This individual is a male. You may recognize *Raja* - he's a cover star several times over
and always appears in my articles on Central Netted Dragon care. He turned 5yo last month!












Central Bearded Dragon (Pogona vitticeps), also known as the Inland Bearded Dragon. Males.

Don't let the appearance of these males concern you, they are both rescues and now in excellent health.

*Luka*, now almost 1yo suffered an injury to his arm at a very young age and came into my care.
He still has feeling and substantial movement and uses it to walk and arm wave.











*Kami* came into my care about a year ago when he was listless and unable to lift his tale in
the unlikely event of walking. It took over 8 months of continuous care such as force feeding,
supplements, reptile probiotics and the correct lighting to transform him into the stunning
animal he is today.

He suffered several injuries prior to care such as losing a foot, major scar to the shoulder,
a chunk missing from the end of his tail and a noticeable under-bite from Metabolic Bone Disease
due to lack of UV light, Vitamin D3 and calcium. When he first came into care he was completely
grey and lackluster - not anymore! He now eats by himself and spends much of his day head
bobbing and showing his impressive black beard. He is estimated to be around 3-4yo.
And yes, he really is that colour!












Centralian Carpet Python (Morelia bredli). Also known as Bredl's python,
Centralian python, Centralian carpet python.

This is *Rocco*, he is 4 months old.


----------



## pythonhappy (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice shannon thanks for sharing


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 7, 2008)

Love the accies they are very red!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks - they are stunning in the flesh - I'm a very proud Mum!! :lol:



W.T.BUY said:


> Love the accies they are very red!


----------



## DragonKeeper (Oct 7, 2008)

:O you have no idea how much I wish you lived in S.A
they are all amazing,


----------



## SCam (Oct 7, 2008)

awesome pics shannon!!


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 8, 2008)

Shannon, you're photos are amazing. I always look forward to seeing new ones! Photography is a very keen hobby of mine-love taking pics of our reps-but not quite as good as yours!  I'd love to be able to take shots like that, white background and all!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Shannon (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi shannon, would you be keen on coming to sydney? central coast actually? and if i organised another two people also had there animals photographed, have you done instances such as this? it takes alot of time and passion to build a buisness on somthing you love. i am jealous but also very impressed with the outstanding effort your putting out.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 8, 2008)

Great Photos Shannon and lovely animals!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 8, 2008)

great Photos shannon, thanks for making me jealous..........lol nah but great shots


----------



## snakelvr (Oct 8, 2008)

Shannon, As always your photos are truly amazing. You're not one to dissappoint!! That beautiful photo of Pedro you sent me still hangs on my living room wall taking pride of place ( I never get sick of telling his story to those that ask). I must say that 2nd shot of little Raja is something! - He really knows how to 'work' the camera doesn't he? And that photo you added of that gorgeous Woma playing hide'n'seek was awesome. Thank you for showing us some more of your beautiful artwork, I regularly check out your work on 'redbubble' to see what's new. Ignore those who don't have the decency to contribute anything worthwhile, as you know in yourself that your artwork is truly amazing.


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 8, 2008)

OMG! Thats making me want an ackie as bad now!!!!Thanks for sharing! Wish i could get some good pictures of some south western Carpet Pythons( M.Spilota Imbricata)


----------



## Shannon (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks - I'm so glad you love the shot of Pedro. He holds a very special place in my heart. I hope I get back over to the Blue Iguanas again next year . . .



snakelvr said:


> Shannon, As always your photos are truly amazing. You're not one to dissappoint!! That beautiful photo of Pedro you sent me still hangs on my living room wall taking pride of place ( I never get sick of telling his story to those that ask). I must say that 2nd shot of little Raja is something! - He really knows how to 'work' the camera doesn't he? And that photo you added of that gorgeous Woma playing hide'n'seek was awesome. Thank you for showing us some more of your beautiful artwork, I regularly check out your work on 'redbubble' to see what's new. Ignore those who don't have the decency to contribute anything worthwhile, as you know in yourself that your artwork is truly amazing.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 8, 2008)

*Shoots in Sydney, Melbourne & Brisbane*

I'm looking for expressions of interest from keepers who want their animals photographed as per my earlier post (see details below). Cities I'm seeking interest from are -

Sydney 1 day only. Min. 10 pre-bookings
Melbourne 1 day only. Min. 10 pre-bookings

I'm offering 30min sessions for $150.

Brisbane See my website for shoot costs & details.
______________________________________

Includes copies of the photos emailed or posted on CD as digital files (print quality). Images are for personal use only not 'commercial' use - images not to be used for resale or profited from etc. I do quote commercial jobs so if that's your intention message me with details.

Shoot options include white, black or coloured backgrounds. Some of my shots are included below as samples otherwise visit my websites to see more of my work.

www.shannonplummerphotography.com
www.wetnosefotos.com

Max. 3 reptiles per 30mins per customer. Customers can book longer sessions for more animals if necessary. Amphibians and other small animals also welcome.

Dogs and Cats also welcome but limited to 2 animals per 30min - depending on training they usually take longer. I'd need to be pre-warned for dogs & cats since I have to set up a larger additional studio area.

Ideal scenario would be setting up a 'studio' at a central location (reptile/pet shop?) and you come to me. Background papers changed every shoot or even each animal if preferred. Vens only considered if/when location is booked and tenant comfortable with such a scenario. 
_____________________________________


----------



## snakelvr (Oct 8, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Thanks - I'm so glad you love the shot of Pedro. He holds a very special place in my heart. I hope I get back over to the Blue Iguanas again next year . . .


 
'love' would be an understatement! I only wish that I could accompany you next year!! Now that would have to be an awesome experience. Might have to make the trek down to Brissie - I'd love to get some nice shots of my reps - Pebbles included!


----------



## saratoga (Oct 8, 2008)

Shannon

I think your photos are stunning; beautifully lit, great detail throughout and all the critical areas in sharp focus.

I've watched a couple of pro photographers work and they make it look so easy...but when it comes to repeating that myself I have been dismally dissapointed with my results. I think the hardest part of photography is the lighting, not just getting something well lit but giving something atmosphere. As well as being great herp shots yours are also pieces of art.

Generally a lot of work goes into a photo nowdays well beyond just taking it. If you don't have the experience to pretty well nail the shot first up it can mean hours in photoshop!(at least that's how it is for me). Any mug can get a shot but to get in there and get great shots first up really takes a pro.

I understand coloured or white backgrounds aren't for everyone but it does give you the opportunity to extract the animal easily and put it over something else later. Setting up naturalistic backgrounds is very time consuming and like you say not very hygenic when swapping between collections.

From my understanding of commercial photographers I think your fees are reasonable.

Good luck


----------



## Shannon (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Saratoga,

You're right - lighting is a crucial aspect and beyond that knowing your equipment. That knowledge allows one to replicate a quality and style of shot on demand and in various environments - that's what makes a professional photographer. Everything about the image is a decision made by the photographer reflected in every setting used on the camera.

Many people can get wonderful shots from the point and shoot cameras, that is great but the camera is doing all the thinking so when it comes to consistency the user has no control over replicating that image in different light or on a different day. That is why a professional photographer is worth the money they charge - they can make the best of any situation because they know what to tell the camera to do. Then add to that - creativity and vision - that's the priceless part. 

While I understand it seems like a lot of money to some people - it's actually very reasonable compared to what I usually charge and especially since travel and post-production is involved. While I could quite easily give people images straight off the camera and they'd most likely be thrilled with them - I'm a perfectionist. I have a 9 year graphic design background and I want to bring the absolute best out of an image - one that is commercial production quality whether it's simply for the owner or for an advertising campaign. That is why I win international photographic awards year after year. I take great pride in my work and as such people don't see the work that goes into the images after the shoot. On top of that I have the cost of expensive equipment that I continually upgrade, software costs, storing thousands of client images + several backups including the cost of online secure storage, image transfer and filing time - it all adds up!

At the end of the day you as the client get memorable professional photos of your beloved pets which last a lifetime - money well spent in my opinion.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 11, 2008)

Those ackies are out of control Shannon.. They are just great. If the two I'm buying are anything like that, I will be VERY happy.


----------



## gonff (Oct 31, 2008)

nice ackie!


----------



## ozzieimages (Oct 31, 2008)

*photos*

Hi Shannon, They are the most beautiful photos, thanks for posting them, the injured beardies bring tears to my eyes..I love em...

Love your work...

Barry
ozzieimages.com


----------



## Shannon (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, thank you so much Barry - I really appreciate your support and very kind words.




ozzieimages said:


> Hi Shannon, They are the most beautiful photos, thanks for posting them, the injured beardies bring tears to my eyes..I love em...
> 
> Love your work...
> 
> ...


----------



## noni (Nov 1, 2008)

lovely work shannon, if i had any spare cash i'd certainly want to get our shingles & bredli photographed but things are a bit tight at the moment!
$150 is a totally reasonable price though. hope you get some interest from other folks, could be some profitable day trips for you!


----------



## PhilK (Nov 2, 2008)

Shannon, are those ackies from the contact you gave me? I hope so, as I'll be getting two off him and would love to have them turn out like yours!


----------



## sigridshurte (Nov 2, 2008)

that look really nice i just got a starshots photes done with my snake and they took the nicest pictures


----------

